# Monocentropus Lambertoni



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

I had fun unpacking these... Literally millimetres from the female having me.
Here are a few Quick snaps, il get some better pictures soon guys

Adult Female


















Subadult Male


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice :no1:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

very very nice:2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

How much did those set you back?


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

A good few hundred


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol screw that :| Glad someone has the money to get one though


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

They're gorgeous! I'm guessing you'll be trying to breed them? I'll no doubt have a couple of slings if you do!


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

i wish you the best success to pairing that sp. to introduce in the hobby :notworthy:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

very nice...

but not as impressive as the monocentropus balfouri. :whistling2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

mikemike118 said:


> very nice...
> 
> but not as impressive as the monocentropus balfouri. :whistling2:


I agree, hence i have a pair of those aswell.


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

awesome Ts mate


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I wonder if these rather dull grey spiders would be so popular if they only cost a tenner each :lol2:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Seen these on TSS website, why are they so expensive?
Dont mean to sound ignorant or anything.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

all Mono's are expensive

i'm after a Monocentropus but it ain't the Lambertoni


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd rather have 10 G. sp."North" frankly... 

Or 10 _Rhagoletes_.....

Hats off to TSS and other traders for such a brilliant marketing campaign however ("hmmn...this dull brown spider is uncommon...but it's no metallic blue spider that the masses always seem to want. Maybe if I price it _even_ higher than a blue spider I'll create vogue demand and boost the RRP! Oh my god, I'm a genius!"). 

I'm just surprised they are not called 
_Monocentropus ineedaholidayyourepayingicus :lol2:_


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

pire said:


> Seen these on TSS website, why are they so expensive?
> Dont mean to sound ignorant or anything.


they are expensive due their rarity ... they are an expesive genus


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

mikemike118 said:


> very nice...
> 
> but not as impressive as the monocentropus balfouri. :whistling2:


i'll agree with that


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry but I think you've got more money than taste .


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

They are better looking then the spider shop photos show. good luck breeding mate.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Well thing is although probally a waste of money and not what you would call stunning, (even though i think most T's are ugly compared to true spiders) someone had to buy them i guess. And if it's what he wants then good for him!

It's his money!

Hopefully he can have a go at breeding them and maybe lower the price a fair bit on this rarely seen spider.

To me even M. balfouri and P. Metallicas aren't worth the stupid money people ask for them, which is why i will not be buying any of those either! Pretty as they are shops will continue to rip you all off because you all want one....


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Waaay too much for me to justify paying for species which being honest and not trying to offend but they are extremely dull and not the most interesting spider. Give me a Megaphobema robustum anyday. 

If I were paying the amount for adult pair of these and other high priced species and the male got munched before insertion, female moulting while gravid or anything I would bawl like a little girl (seriously).

Hope for the best I couldn't bring myself to spend that amount, more the point my partner would kick my ass through the next year if I had.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I just see these spiders as akin to the 80's pyramid schemes. Seems a majority of people pay the stupid prices because they hope to cash in on any resulting slings. I wonder how many fail...


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh well. None the less i like these spiders and regardless of what people think i like them because of there beauty. I bought them because i like them. Simple as that.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Graz said:


> Oh well. None the less i like these spiders and regardless of what people think i like them because of there beauty. I bought them because i like them. Simple as that.


good on you mate

like somebody else said, if you're willing to pay the price then it's worth the money, wish you luck with the mating and hope you get a good, healthy sac form the pairing


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Too right :2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> Too right :2thumb:





RAZZ-MCFC said:


> good on you mate
> 
> like somebody else said, if you're willing to pay the price then it's worth the money, wish you luck with the mating and hope you get a good, healthy sac form the pairing



Thanks guys!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say, i mean as i said i find most T's plain looking but stunning in a strange way, and if someone has enough money to get one then it's upto them. If breeding fails then it's there loss and if it dies then it's a huge loss but it's there loss no one elses


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

I would be happy just to say ive been one of the first to captive breed these


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yeah beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say, i mean as i said i find most T's plain looking but stunning in a strange way, and if someone has enough money to get one then it's upto them. If breeding fails then it's there loss and if it dies then it's a huge loss but it's there loss no one elses


exactly

it's like when i bought my Crawshayi, wasn't gonna at 1st because somebody told me i could get 1 cheaper as it was only a juvi, but then i thought it's still reasonably cheap and i'm gonna be waiting a while before i get 1 cheaper, also i'll get years of enjoyment out of it as it's a slow grower 

entirely down to the buyer like you say


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah i think it's awful these shops charge these prices but i also believe it's upto people like us to try to breed them and really undercut the shop prices. That's the only way there going to stop charging so much for them


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol juvenile/subadult size B. Boehemi guess how much i saw one for ??


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> lol juvenile/subadult size B. Boehemi guess how much i saw one for ??


go on?

i got mine as a big sling/juvi from the BTS 1 year for about 5-10 quid


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Naa were talking high prices lol £85 my eyes popped out wen i saw the pricetag


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

If your prepared to pay it and your happy with what you got....who cares!!

I like this species, and it would be an achievement to captive breed them. Best of luck mate.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

nice one graz hope you have success when it come to breeding them :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Jamie said:


> If your prepared to pay it and your happy with what you got....who cares!!
> 
> I like this species, and it would be an achievement to captive breed them. Best of luck mate.





andyh75 said:


> nice one graz hope you have success when it come to breeding them :2thumb::no1:


Thankyou guys! Hopefully everything goes well with these guys!


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> Naa were talking high prices lol £85 my eyes popped out wen i saw the pricetag


Haha wtf that's crazy, who would actually charge that


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

More to the point who would buy it lol (even if it had just moltedand looked stunning lol)


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*captive bred*



Graz said:


> I would be happy just to say ive been one of the first to captive breed these


That would be nice to say mate for sure, I bet these spider where the best packed T's ever lol: victory:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

congrates on your expensive brown spider.:no1:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Each to their own and eye of the beholder and all that I say :2thumb:, there are quite a few brown spiders i'm keen on more from Asia then Africa but non I would pay much money for, if it's brown and gets bred a few times chances are supply will out strip demand much faster then any hot new blue jobby.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I like them Graz - and at times it's nice to treat yourself and splash out on something a bit different than the usual stuff that everyone keeps - it's nice to have something different in the collection - fingers crossed for ya and hopefully some CB slings will be here in the near future.


----------

